# The perfect pleco



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

So I have a tank, and the tank has some algae. Some of it I like, the other needs cleaned but I'm thinking this. The tank is sealed so to speak meaning nothing new goes in, anything included will do a mandatory 6 month q/t, at least.. mandatory, I can't risk anyone. So, that said, the little guy would have free roam, be alone (as far as plecos) but this is what I'm thinking. 1, he'd have to be "tough" to the point of carrying his own without stress with 6inch clowns, the crackhead yoyo's that get a wild hare from time to time etc. He'll have more than enough spots to hide in. I don't want him to get bigger than 4-6 inches tops, six is really big that would be tops. Basically, I'll feed him all the goods, but just want an occasional algae clean up. Most of the plecs I see that small are high dollar. So, long story short what's a good, hardy 4 inch plec, that can handle some goofyness from the loaches and will settle in nice and fine you know? What do you think would work? Again this is a down the road project, dude's not getting in for atleast 6 months from pick up, I just need to start running through different species. Let me know what you like, and would think will work - N


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You could go with bristlenose plecos, they range from 3 inch to 6 inch depending on which one.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

and you can get some really pretty ones too


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

"Good" plecos take some study - the Ancistrus group is the best of the smallish ones, but you have to be able to recognize what you are getting, or to buy from someone you trust. 
There are some very expensive Loracarids (I hate the name 'pleco' - to me, it is the oversized common pleco and nothing else) and a lot of them are very cool. A lot don't ever eat algae, and are predators, wood eaters, bug hunters, etc. If you want to have some fun, surf over to planetcatfish and work through their extensive species files. It's interesting stuff - it shows what the hobby could offer if the stores weren't corporate chains all offering the same old oversized plecos.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Susankat, I was also recommended bristles by another person  Good call

Nav - I completely forgot about planetcat, I used to go there awhile back and it completely slipped my mind, Good call


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

if it is hair algae or BBA you are trying to get rid of, you would be better off with a siamese algae eater. 
plecos do look better though. bristlenose for the win.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the bristlies or else I wouldn't have a 100 of them


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Bristlenoses are the best when it comes to being small, and unlike most plecos, I have heard they don't get lazy on the algae eating as they get older. 

However, getting a fish just for a job is something I don't really understand, or support. 

Plecos produce so much waste, it's almost pointless just to get them to clean algae. I never understood why someone just can't grab a scraper and do it themselves. If your getting him more because you want a pleco over an "Algae eater" then I would understand.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

My mollies love hair algae but I've never one of my plecos eat it. Those chinese things I've heard are carnivorous when they reach adulthood!?


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree 100% manafel


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think one of the best algae cleaners are the farlowella. But as with any of the catfish family they need supplimental foods. They do a better job than what a bristlenose would do but you would be looking at a fish that gets 6 to 8 inches, but they are very skinny.


----------

